# Cherry Kitchen



## ProCarpenterRVA (Oct 10, 2017)

I've got a cherry kitchen job started and the client wants a burgundy look but with inset raised panels and a beaded face frame. The house is a timber frame hybrid with a lot of hidden steel framing and massive lvl. It has dark oak floors.

I'm looking for a suggestion for a finish that can be hand applied and be durable and easy to maintain.

I've used Watco oil, put both paste wax on it for furniture and put urethane on it for cabinets.

I'm interested in hearing any ideas you all may have. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------

